# Hourly pricing questions



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been working as a sub for 3 years now in Portsmouth NH and I am starting to bid my own jobs for this coming winter hourly am I am not 100% sure what to bid on a loader I have and a backhoe. 

First one is a 2006 CAT 420 with a 12 foot pro-tech pusher, as a sub I was getting $90 an hour so what should I bid? I was thinking $115

Second is a 2011 Hyundai 740-9 loader that I should be getting the first week in October. I think I am going to put a 14 or 16ft pro-tech IST or Rubber loader pusher on this. I was thinking $150 an hour for that.

What are your thoughts hourly?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

YOUR rate will be based off of YOUR costs...not everyone elses..... just because someone (or company) can charge one price , does mean someone else can..... good luck to you as you will see sometimes its nice to just be a sub (ALOT less headaches! You'll see what I'm talking about with the bidding/ account holder process)


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

if you put an actric on the loader do not do it by the hour. Arctic are fast and clean so sharp you use very little salt and you need to charge by the lot because you will never get $400 a hour and that is what they are worth. If you use a reg pusher your loader rate should be 185 - 255 per hr. the other machine should be at least $135 and upto $165


----------

